# anyone think that muscles look ugly?



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Maybe its just me but for some reason Im starting to think big muscles doesnt look good. Not huge steroid looking muscles but big showy muscles. Its healthy to be in good shape but I dont see anything appealing about it. Too much of anything isnt good but having a great deal of importance on the external makes me physically sick.


----------



## Alija Provokator (Jul 28, 2013)

Bieber generation. Today being fit means being skinny as hell, you just need to have visible abs.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Alija Provokator said:


> Bieber generation. Today being fit means being skinny as hell, you just need to have visible abs.


Damn bieber. Too much pretty ness or muscular just too much on the looks. bieber is too pretty.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

I have an ab......


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Daveyboy said:


> I have an ab......


Yes you do.  Mine is covered with a layer of lipids. billions of them.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

The late author Clive James once described Arnold Schwarzenegger as looking like "a condom full of walnuts".

Not to his face, of course.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

No I'd rather not look mediocre and weak.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't think they look ugly, but they're not "my type." I like the "average guy" with the soft tummy. Soo comfortable.


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

It doesn't really matter.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Big showy muscles look better than being fat, with a huge gut. But the toned slim look with not a huge amount of muscle, is probably best overall.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Not sure it's so much about the muscles themselves as it's about what they project _about_ the person: That they're healthy, in shape, take care of themselves, can physically handle themselves pretty well, etc.

If they're 'too big', it might seem like they're _too_ focused on that stuff (vain?) or that they're on unhealthy supplements and such to reach that size.

As for the Justin Bieber effect... a smaller frame might suggest they're 'softer' or 'gentler', more feminine?... more agile or faster than a bulky guy? Less assumed potential health issues with less weight to carry around?

Depends what you find appealing.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> Not sure it's so much about the muscles themselves as it's about what they project _about_ the person: That they're healthy, in shape, take care of themselves, can physically handle themselves pretty well, etc.
> 
> If they're 'too big', it might seem like they're _too_ focused on that stuff (vain?) or that they're on unhealthy supplements and such to reach that size.
> 
> ...


Girls like the Justin bieber look, Women prefer muscle. And aren't we all vain? You can say women are vain when they put on makeup when going out.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

HUGEEEEEEEEE muscles like body builder kind I personally think I are absolutely disgusting and scary...but vin diesel kind I can handle. It also depends on the person...some guys/girls would look good with a bit of muscle but others...not so much.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Idontgetit said:


> And aren't we all vain? You can say women are vain when they put on makeup when going out.


We're all vain to a point. Most people aren't as overt about it.

I wouldn't compare the super bodybuilder look to just wearing makeup (maybe if you add on bleach blonde hair, an ultra dark spray-on tan, and the overall "_I'm a ditz_" look).


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

"earn the right to be vain, choose to be humble"


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

TicklemeRingo said:


> The late author Clive James once described Arnold Schwarzenegger as looking like "a condom full of walnuts".


:lol wth!


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

Being too big is not attractive and most the guys that do it use a bunch of drugs..there's this reality show i saw where the dude was a model and this girl dumped out all these pills and supplements he took to look that way. It's not healthy


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Idontgetit said:


> Girls like the Justin bieber look, Women prefer muscle. And aren't we all vain? You can say women are vain when they put on makeup when going out.


Vain doesn't simply mean taking care with one's appearance. I would say vanity is characterized by excess. Putting on makeup doesn't mean someone is vain. There's a big difference between putting makeup on for 15 minutes vs 2 hours. Some people that like makeup also are interested in the artistic side of it- and constantly push themselves to improve their skills. Would that be considered vanity? Not likely.

For instance, I put on makeup because it wakes me up. I liken it to the male shaving ritual (at least the old fashioned straight or safety razor ritual). It makes me feel refreshed, and the actual act feels good and refreshing to my skin. Sometimes I do this when I'm not going out just for that effect.

Vanity is excess, not simply enjoying an aspect of one's appearance.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

Personally, I don't mind the muscles, unless it's overly buff. I also don't mind if the guy is chubby, but overall I actually don't like the Justin Beiber look or the trend of androgynous men. Justin Beiber doesn't exude healthy to me, he doesn't look sickly either but he is too skinny to me, fragile looking even. I can see how people would find that look attractive, seeing men have some softer, more effeminate features and a more lanky build (even with muscle) but it's far from my type but an amazing personality would be suffice to make the person attractive as a whole. 

But generally, I guess maybe I'm traditional in my image of how I see men. I like them big. Logically being small doesn't make a guy any less masculine, but I guess sexually I like bigger guys.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes lol I quit working out before because I thought I was getting to big. It a poor excuse to give up a healthy habit.

I train for the volume for strength and endurance. Im scared I'm gonna start to develop big jail muscles and I'll look like a thug. Oh well lol whatcha gonna do.

Thug life! lol jk


----------



## Ganos Lal (Nov 28, 2013)

To me, I like proper blokey blokes with muscles, not massive over the top ones but ones like Dwayne Johnson or Vin Diesel. Ones that look big but natural if you get what I mean.

Also skinny muscles I don't really count as muscle, like Justin Bieber, it's not really muscle there just there because there isn't any fat I them.


----------



## Ganos Lal (Nov 28, 2013)

*fat on them*


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Tangerine said:


> Vain doesn't simply mean taking care with one's appearance. I would say vanity is characterized by excess. Putting on makeup doesn't mean someone is vain. There's a big difference between putting makeup on for 15 minutes vs 2 hours. Some people that like makeup also are interested in the artistic side of it- and constantly push themselves to improve their skills. Would that be considered vanity? Not likely.
> 
> For instance, I put on makeup because it wakes me up. I liken it to the male shaving ritual (at least the old fashioned straight or safety razor ritual). It makes me feel refreshed, and the actual act feels good and refreshing to my skin. Sometimes I do this when I'm not going out just for that effect.
> 
> Vanity is excess, not simply enjoying an aspect of one's appearance.


True, I'd like to add that some people are passionate about the sport, and not solely "vain" or doing it for the image. Progress is a good feeling and reaching a goal is satisfying to. Doesn't mean you have to buy steroids and spend hours on end in the gym. Lifting can be recreational say going to the gym 3-6 times a week, which isn't excessive at all but can make you stand out from the average dude.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Ganos Lal said:


> To me, I like proper blokey blokes with muscles, not massive over the top ones but ones like Dwayne Johnson or Vin Diesel. Ones that look big but natural if you get what I mean.
> 
> Also skinny muscles I don't really count as muscle, like Justin Bieber, it's not really muscle there just there because there isn't any fat I them.


You do realize that Dwayne Johnson is one of the biggest guys around and most likely is/was on riods.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

You probably think that if you work out, you will end up looking like this:










Protip: You won't

You can work out for months and not gain a single pound of bodyweight. Those bodybuilders are freaks of nature and pumped up with steroids.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Ganos Lal said:


> Also skinny muscles I don't really count as muscle, like Justin Bieber, it's not really muscle there just there because there isn't any fat I them.


Err..

The Bieb's current build isn't there by accident. He's worked at it. Likewise for a lot of other "skinny muscle" that one might wrongly assume as being purely "lack of fat".


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I genuinely love working out and if a by-product of that is also looking better, it's a win/win scenario for me because I like both of those things. I don't use steroids or supplements, I just eat healthy and go to the gym six days a week and I feel great.


----------



## Ganos Lal (Nov 28, 2013)

gunner21 said:


> You do realize that Dwayne Johnson is one of the biggest guys around and most likely is/was on riods.


Used to be, not any more though, and probably was on steroids but was just commenting on the build of the person, now he looks like a naturally big bloke that's taken care of himself, not over the top but natural looking.


----------



## Ganos Lal (Nov 28, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> Err..
> 
> The Bieb's current build isn't there by accident. He's worked at it. Likewise for a lot of other "skinny muscle" that one might wrongly assume as being purely "lack of fat".


Fair enough mabe he has worked at it and if he has I retract my previous statement but having worked around a lot of muscle types I've seen really skinny people with 8 packs going round acting like there professional body builders when it's just their natural abs due to lack of fat.


----------



## Ganos Lal (Nov 28, 2013)

To me, that is the sort of muscle I prefer, kinda natural big look maby abit smaller, but that's what I would define as "proper" muscle. Body builder type but not extreme.










I don't really count that as "proper" muscle, granted it is muscle none the less and has worked at it, but it's more of a toned body than muscle. And I'm not slating or having a go at him for it just my own personal opinion.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

*



anyone think that muscles look ugly?

Click to expand...

*Who me?


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Idontgetit said:


> True, I'd like to add that some people are passionate about the sport, and not solely "vain" or doing it for the image. Progress is a good feeling and reaching a goal is satisfying to. Doesn't mean you have to buy steroids and spend hours on end in the gym. Lifting can be recreational say going to the gym 3-6 times a week, which isn't excessive at all but can make you stand out from the average dude.


Yeah, that's very true. I want to start lifting for the strength aspect. I already use a kettlebell. I walk everywhere and being able to carry a **** ton of groceries home feels badass every time. (I'm a chick, but same concept applies)


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

Excess muscle is useless if you can't put it to function.

There's Guys much bigger than myself in the gym, but they're not half as fit or stong, nor half as alert or athletic.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Beingofglass said:


> I'm sorry but I have to call bull**** on this so called "Bieber build".
> A man that most women can manhandle if they wished to (his legs.. my god, the Sticks) it's just.. why? He's got the appeal of "cute", and due to his status he's got inflated sense of self and plenty of confidence, but just remember that everything in his life is a placebo. Nothing for him is really real except his crappy past.


Bieber has started to fill out now actually, he'll be swole soon. Don't wanna mess with him brah!


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

ZeroPoint said:


> Bieber has started to fill out now actually, he'll be swole soon. Don't wanna mess with him brah!


The day he becomes swole is the day he takes the juice. He's literally 130 Pounds of bad posture, in every single one of his Pictures :blank
lol, it's always fun to bb (bieberbash) :b


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Anybody that was already skinny could get those same results with like six weeks of nothing but push ups, pull ups and sit ups. Easily.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Average/lean muscles are fine. Huge and bulky is overkill and unattractive in my opinion.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

JH1983 said:


> Anybody that was already skinny could get those same results with like six weeks of nothing but push ups, pull ups and sit ups. Easily.


But can a person get naturally big bulky muscles without using steroids?


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

I don't like super huge muscles at all. I know some people like it, I just find it unappealing. I like the lean, muscular look. It's not a requirement for my attention, just my preference.


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

CopadoMexicano said:


> But can a person get naturally big bulky muscles without using steroids?


Yeah. You must eat a surplus in calories and have a decent lifting program. If you have that in order and wait a few years, you will most likely have fairly bulky muscles.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Ganos Lal said:


> Used to be, not any more though, and probably was on steroids but was just commenting on the build of the person, now he looks like a naturally big bloke that's taken care of himself, not over the top but natural looking.


You seriously don't think he was on roids for Pain and Gain? Well, i got sum nuwz for you.










Just look at those arms. Has to be roids.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

arnie said:


> You probably think that if you work out, you will end up looking like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol. I was thinking more of the professional american football players. Like the football player from the Green Bay Packers:Clay Matthews


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

They look good on some and not so good on others. It depends.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

gunner21 said:


> You seriously don't think he was on roids for Pain and Gain? Well, i got sum nuwz for you.
> 
> <<<<insert big The Rock pic>>>>
> 
> Just look at those arms. Has to be roids.


I thought I heard somewhere once that he has pectoral implants, too.


----------



## someonelse (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm a man. I disgust myself when I'm flabby, which I was. I took up weightlifting and reduced my caloric input. Big improvement. I'm not bulky, but now my chest is bigger than my belly. Big improvement. Muscles have a shape. Fat just sort of hangs. Applies to men and women. All people look better when they're in shape.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Ganos Lal said:


> To me, I like proper blokey blokes with muscles, not massive over the top ones but ones like *Dwayne Johnson* or *Vin Diesel*.


I'd agree that Dwayne Johnson is over-the-top muscular.. But Vin Diesel looks amazing imo! 
I don't have the genetics to look like him though..



gunner21 said:


> You do realize that Dwayne Johnson is one of the biggest guys around and most likely is/was on riods.


I've seen his diet plan, it's insane! :shock

Edit:


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

No lol


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Muscles freak me out a bit.


----------



## xx Simon xx (Apr 22, 2010)

CopadoMexicano said:


> But can a person get naturally big bulky muscles without using steroids?


It depends on your genes. While you may be able to get big naturally if you have good genes, you'd get bigger on steroids.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

dcaffeine said:


> It doesn't really matter.


It doesnt matter because if you struggle with inner issues/inner fears its not going to help to be big? big as in muscular and in shape I mean not big as in obese.



someonelse said:


> I'm a man. I disgust myself when I'm flabby, which I was. I took up weightlifting and reduced my caloric input. Big improvement. I'm not bulky, but now my chest is bigger than my belly. Big improvement. Muscles have a shape. Fat just sort of hangs. Applies to men and women. All people look better when they're in shape.


You dont need to be in shape to be a man-man. U can still be ugly regardless whether or not youre in good shape; have alot of muscle or strong character/personality. its a social Ill how society puts importance on the physical characteristics to be sexy/masculine imo


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

Reminds me of American Gladiators. You could always tell which female (and often male) gladiators used steroids, the ones who didn't were well toned, the ones who did were impossibly big and bulky.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Beingofglass said:


> Excess muscle is useless if you can't put it to function.
> 
> There's Guys much bigger than myself in the gym, but they're not half as fit or stong, nor half as alert or athletic.


I think this is one of the reasons to why I'm not so fond of guys who have been too much to the gym, doing the same exercises over and over. It just doesn't look... natural or effortless.

I used to know a guy who was a black smith. He had really broad shoulders and strong arms from his work(without looking blown-up or veiny like many people who gym a lot). It looked very attractive.

I tend to prefer everything from skinny to lean muscles. I do like swimmers bodies, too. Their bodies have crazy proportions(I like the broad shoulders and narrow waists), but it makes sense that they look like that, and they still look lean. Y'know?


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

I abhor guys like The Rock, I think their physique looks grotesque.

On the other hand lean athletic-looking guys like swimmers or some fashion models, that's a different story. Lean is really the most important part in my opinion.

I think Ryan Reynolds looks perfect in that pic:












diamondheart89 said:


> Muscles freak me out a bit.


You say this after posting pics of guys on your "hot guys thread" who look like they're on steroids? :lol

Unless the guys who freak you out are the ones you find attractive...


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Extremely huge muscles don't look good in my opinion but I think in general a muscular body is more aesthetic than a skinny one. This would be my ideal physique.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

these threads are always good for a laugh. its mind blowing the amount of broscience/misinformation that gets thrown around about people who go to the gym and lift weights.

one thing I have noticed is that girls in particular generally have no idea what they're talking about (sorry girls) if you're low bodyfat with even some abs/vascularity its omgg you're so big and ripped. I've also noticed that what people pinpoint liking in pictures online doesn't always translate into reality, you put that guy whos "too big, too veiny" in front of them and its an entirely different story. (i'm aware i'm making generalizations, this is just my experiences) 

I think almost everyone should do some resistance training as part of keeping fit, so no I don't find muscle ugly (in moderation, I'm not talking mr olympia who looks like a walking tumor) if anything a little on girls is attractive, nothing worse than rail thin girls with pancakes and zero athleticism/muscle mass. (for me)


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

IMO a physique like this would be ideal, opinions? Around 180 lbs


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Elad said:


> I think almost everyone should do some resistance training as part of keeping fit, so no I don't find muscle ugly (in moderation, I'm not talking mr olympia who looks like a walking tumor)* if anything a little on girls is attractive*, nothing worse than rail thin girls with pancakes and zero athleticism/muscle mass. (for me)


Gotcha 












Idontgetit said:


> IMO a physique like this would be ideal, opinions? Around 180 lbs


Tom Hardy was in the best shape of his life when he played in Warrior, that's for sure! It's amazing how he plays roles in which he is skinny versus other roles where he is bulky (as in _The Dark Knight_).

He's slightly too big for my taste, and his traps are monstrous, but definitely better than your regular skinny wimp, I'd say :lol


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

^^ Ya he has monster trap genetics,amazing. I think in Batman he weighed over or around 200 lbs. Another dedicated actor is Christian Bale, his weight ranges from around 120 lbs to 200 lbs in his movies. His physique in Batman is pretty admirable as well.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Idontgetit said:


> IMO a physique like this would be ideal, opinions? Around 180 lbs


I've got something not too far from this in mind for myself eventually. More lean around the core, though. I think having a little bulk, without being disgustingly cut and still having a small waist and abs is optimal. That's what I want for me anyway. Being too bulky doesn't look good nor does being too shredded, in my opinion. Just having some good size, while still being lean looks best to me.


----------



## Edwolf (Dec 6, 2013)

depends, too much muscular can be ugly


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

ZeroPoint said:


> Bieber has started to fill out now actually, he'll be swole soon. Don't wanna mess with him brah!


He probably has some top-notch personal trainer who pumps him full of expensive supplements and diet, and is right behind his back every time he lifts a weight telling him exactly what to do and how to do it. That's probably the only reason why he looks the way he does now. Most people wouldn't be able to afford that luxury.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

He's skinny as chit. Anyone can get a body like that in less than a month.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Mr Bacon said:


> You say this after posting pics of guys on your "hot guys thread" who look like they're on steroids? :lol
> 
> Unless the guys who freak you out are the ones you find attractive...


That thread was a parody.  ...and now you get it. :lol


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I desire more of toned muscles. Anything at bodybuilder levels or beyond, makes me puke.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

WhatBITW said:


> He probably has some top-notch personal trainer who pumps him full of expensive supplements and diet, and is right behind his back every time he lifts a weight telling him exactly what to do and how to do it. That's probably the only reason why he looks the way he does now. Most people wouldn't be able to afford that luxury.


well even if he did hes a celebrity. Hes got the looks and money. Some people cant grow muscle even if they workout for years and stay in the same rut. Its a physiological fact that everyone has muscle. Exercise and strength training/weight lifting simply accelerates it. Having too much muscle is not good for reasons that you dont have the endurance to save your life from danger. thats just my opinion.



dcaffeine said:


> Yeah. You must eat a surplus in calories and *have a decent lifting program. * If you have that in order and wait a few years, you will most likely have fairly bulky muscles.


Can you describe a decent lifting program? Would seeing a personal trainer be enough? whats your opinion? There's so many different exercises in magazines, internet, diet, nutrition that Im not sure what to believe. :um


----------



## Ricardomg93 (Nov 4, 2013)

If you feel like you're getting too big stop eating so much, it's all about diet. Just never stop training


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

I don't mind if a man has muscles or anything. However when they overly work out, that just disgusts me.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

BlueWeepingRose said:


> I don't mind if a man has muscles or anything. However when they overly work out, that just disgusts me.


why?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

gunner21 said:


> why?


I think she means the steroid bodybuilder body type it doesnt look good?


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

I think a fat stomach is ugly but I don't think a six pack is necessary. In fact, I think big muscles are actually pretty gross, but a slightly toned stomach is fine.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

lol justin bieber actually has awesome insertions and seems ecto, another year and he'll look aesthetic as hell.

probably eating clen and trenning hard soon.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Tangerine said:


> I don't think they look ugly, but they're not "my type." I like the "average guy" with the soft tummy. Soo comfortable.


Yeah, I feel the same way.


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

I know this thread seems to be talking about muscular guys, but I think women with muscles can be very attractive. I don't mean Miss Olympia contenders, but I don't mean like the picture Mr Bacon posted either. Not that there's anything wrong with her, but it's a picture of someone who is "toned", but still very slim and petite looking.

A lot of people seem to think women shouldn't be muscular, or only if they can still have a slim profile, but I disagree. I can find chunky looking, athletic women just as attractive as other body shapes. I feel weird commenting on what body types I find attractive :blush but maybe there are people out there who would benefit from hearing it. There seem to be plenty of girls out there who like playing sport, or jogging/running, but then worry excessively that it makes their legs too big, etc.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

tennislover84 said:


> I know this thread seems to be talking about muscular guys, but I think women with muscles can be very attractive. I don't mean Miss Olympia contenders, but I don't mean like the picture Mr Bacon posted either. Not that there's anything wrong with her, but it's a picture of someone who is "toned", but still very slim and petite looking.
> 
> A lot of people seem to think women shouldn't be muscular, or only if they can still have a slim profile, but I disagree. I can find chunky looking, athletic women just as attractive as other body shapes. I feel weird commenting on what body types I find attractive :blush but maybe there are people out there who would benefit from hearing it. There seem to be plenty of girls out there who like playing sport, or jogging/running, but then worry excessively that it makes their legs too big, etc.


thank you posting that comment. I'm one of those types... everyone can't be "petite" or "victoria secret" slim. i do admire those body types, but i know that won't ever be "me", naturally.

i'm an ex-sports model, with what is known as the "track and field" or kick boxer - type physique. It's a plus! Only a "certain" type of male will approach. Specifically, smaller/short or "effeminate" males certainly stay away, which is great..

One day, i was wearing a tee shirt/jeans going back to my car.  A group of philipino males and a female was walking in back of me. Yes, i have broad shoulders (my father was a swimmer), top heavy, tiny waist, narrow hips, and tight butt. Doesn't make me masculine, just athletic.

One of the guys became quite bold in the group and said: "She's built like a man".. and started snickering.

i turned around and said "*If i'm built like a man, then what are you built like?"*

Scared the sh**&t out of them. They did not move until i got in my car and drove off.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

gunner21 said:


> You seriously don't think he was on roids for Pain and Gain? Well, i got sum nuwz for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i agree.. Dwayne's on 'roids.. Celebs are no different than anyone else competing in the field for jobs. If that's what it takes - they'll do it like anyone else who's competing for stardom or a trophy.

a lot of folks didn't believe Arnold was on them. They just kept saying: "He's German".. which was inaccurate, he's from Austria. He was on steroids since the age of 14. Several people spoke out in the 1980's about his steroid abuse, but at the time? you couldn't touch him. He didn't deny that he took them, nor did he admit that he did. Until much later in life when he started running for office.

I've been in the business for quite a while, and know it by sight. It's not like he's or anyone else who's doing them is going to walk up to the mic and tell everyone.


----------



## jingybopa (Jan 26, 2011)

TicklemeRingo said:


> The late author Clive James once described Arnold Schwarzenegger as looking like "a condom full of walnuts".
> 
> Not to his face, of course.


 Clive James isn't "late" yet.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Makiz (Dec 31, 2012)

I cant get over the fact he's 67...


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Too many muscles and it just doesnt look right and its not fun to cuddle against. I like an even balance or so. I prefer healthy-overweight with a touch of muscles here and there. No skin and bones either. Hellllllll no.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

WhatBITW said:


> He probably has some top-notch personal trainer who pumps him full of expensive supplements and diet, and is right behind his back every time he lifts a weight telling him exactly what to do and how to do it. That's probably the only reason why he looks the way he does now. Most people wouldn't be able to afford that luxury.


Noone is doing the workout _for him_, which you're making it sound like.

y so jelly?


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Poor people can't work out, it's jus how it is.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

kiirby said:


> Poor people can't work out, it's jus how it is.


Have you seen those guys in prison?


----------



## Tomyx (Jun 27, 2013)

kiirby said:


> Poor people can't work out, it's jus how it is.


Only takes a very basic set to work out. And body weight exercises are free...


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

probably offline said:


> Noone is doing the workout _for him_, which you're making it sound like.
> 
> y so jelly?


Trust me, actually working out isn't the hard part. Finding what to do, how to do, researching takes a lot of work. For him, it's basically down to execution. Not to mention that he probably has personal chefs who keep his diet on point. Makes life so much easier.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

M0rbid said:


> Have you seen those guys in prison?


Genetics


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Idontgetit said:


> Genetics


That and they've been there 5, 10 or 20 years doing nothing but lifting weights. They'd be even bigger if they were out here and had access to better food and could lift on their own schedule.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Do you even lift?


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

I agree with you to a point. Some muscle tone is definitely attractive, and I think it looks better than no muscle tone at all.
But I am in no way attracted to bodybuilders or to people with those huge, bulging muscles. I think they look vein-y and creepy, to be quite honest. :um


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

That body builder directing traffic commerical is so funny.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

I think muscles look ugly. It's just weird to have a huge body, with enormous legs and arms, and have just a tiny head sitting up on such broad shoulders. That's what make muscles look ugly: the head doesn't grow with them. When people have arms wider then their head, it just looks weird.


----------

